# Bought a used R32 and someone left nice swirl patterns in the paint



## R32noob (Aug 27, 2013)

Obviously I want to remove these. Will I need to get the paint blended or is there a cheaper, slow hand buff option to clean it up?


----------



## NBturbo1.8t (Aug 27, 2010)

R32noob said:


> Obviously I want to remove these. Will I need to get the paint blended or is there a cheaper, slow hand buff option to clean it up?


one of the best threads IMO on this type of stuff...

http://ls1tech.com/forums/appearance-detailing/1459656-ask-professional-detailer.html


----------



## Gomboult (Aug 22, 2013)

Considering time, money, effort and education, it might be more cost affective to have a professional detailer remove the swirls. A few hours max, and there's lots of guys who are mobile so if you've gotta work, they'll do it where you park. Just make sure they really know what they're doing, a rotary in the wrong hands will be forcing you to respray.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

R32noob said:


> Obviously I want to remove these. Will I need to get the paint blended or is there a cheaper, slow hand buff option to clean it up?


You end up getting this taken care of? Curious how bad it is. have any pics?


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

don't paint unless you have no other choice

take it to a good detailer and get a good wetsand / cut / buff & polish


----------

